# Vampires vs High Elves Campaign



## CountJerek (Jun 10, 2011)

_A single man stood among the dead, a large scar ran down his face. He was standing on a tall rock, below him skeletons and zombies woke from their graves. This man stood without a flinch, as the dead simiply ingnored him. This was not a man at all, but a Vampire. One of the most feared enemies of all the world. And his armies were ready for war..._

This will be a Campaign between me and my brother (Android089). I will be the Vampire commander, he will control the High Elves. There will be a battle map, which we will probably be doing on the computer so we can easily upload them (Thank you bug shooting!). We will also upload pictures of the last battle. But this is the tricky part... We only have this one page to work with, so if we get enough attention, and have enough battles, we may need to start out own web site. So we don't have too many pictures that it crashed everyone's computer when they click this thread. But for now, we will use this.

Right now we are still sorting out rules and making the map. If you have suggestions on for a good campaign, now is the time to tell us. I will update this with anything new (Such as a finished Campaign map...etc.). The first battle we play will be 500 points. And to gain more points you will need to win battles/complete special in game missions (Such as claiming a graveyard at the end of the game...).

Anyhow, that's it from me, this post will be longer as soon as the rules are figured out. Just wanted to let people know that they can expect a battle report of Fantasy at least once every two weeks, but most likly it will be once a week.
Edit for spelling errors.

Thanks for reading!

Edit: Can a Moderator move this too Battle Reports, I didn't realize I posted it here. My bad!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

It think with the new edition and all the vampires need to just bend over and give up =/ your vampire that you MUST have is 200pts alone......=/


----------



## CountJerek (Jun 10, 2011)

Azkaellon said:


> It think with the new edition and all the vampires need to just bend over and give up =/ your vampire that you MUST have is 200pts alone......=/


Who said I was going to use a Vampire in the 500 point game? Whight Kings are full of beast-ee-ness, or something like that.

Anyhow, I do agree, Vampires do suck with this new edition. I've played about fourteen games with it, and have tied once... and lost every other time. But why quit? I don't care if I loose or win (A win would be nice though...), the game itself is fun. I just call myself a winner if I kill half the enemie army.

But with this campaign... I could end up playing 2500 points agaisnt his 2000, then I might just win!

Only way to figure out is to play.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

You MUST Include a vampire in your army as the general sadly.

(last time i looked at least)


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

And im quite new to Fantasy so you have an expierence edge.

Whoopie the teams are tied!!!


----------



## CountJerek (Jun 10, 2011)

Azkaellon said:


> You MUST Include a vampire in your army as the general sadly.
> 
> (last time i looked at least)


I'll look into this. I hope that's not true.


----------



## CountJerek (Jun 10, 2011)

Android089 said:


> And im quite new to Fantasy so you have an expierence edge.
> 
> Whoopie the teams are tied!!!


Yes, I know you are new, that's why I get all those special rules you don't.

Just kiddin... Or am I?


----------



## CountJerek (Jun 10, 2011)

Map is done:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Any suggestions?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Instead of making army movement fixed like that, you could divide the map into various provinces and allow an army to move one province at a time.


----------



## CountJerek (Jun 10, 2011)

Masked Jackal said:


> Instead of making army movement fixed like that, you could divide the map into various provinces and allow an army to move one province at a time.


I considered this, but that way it makes setting up a camp in the forest useless (Which we will include in the rules, which are still being written).

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

You could take the Mighty Empires route and grid everything up. You'd be able to make camp in all manner of terrain and you'd always know exactly how far your armies can march.


----------



## CountJerek (Jun 10, 2011)

Akatsuki13 said:


> You could take the Mighty Empires route and grid everything up. You'd be able to make camp in all manner of terrain and you'd always know exactly how far your armies can march.


Mighty Empires?

Also, I don't think that with the map we have, that a grid will fit with all the non-straight curves.

Thanks for the advice though, in the future we made end up doing that.

Also, rules will be posted soon, most probably tomorrow.


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

Hrm.... I mustr say this is making me reconsider my plans for a VC army. Looking back they are quite a few downsides in 8th. 'sigh' Deciosions decisions.

On topic it's a nice looking map. Good luck with the campaign. Will be checking in on regular intervals


----------

